# Mounting SFS Filesystem [SOLVED]

## lordkur

Hi all gentooers!

I've been around a problem for 2 days now: Some client provided me with a SCSI disk from which I am supposedly  recovering some important configuration files.  This disk used to be attached to a machine running Windows Server   :Rolling Eyes: 

What I did what to attach it to my server (running gentoo   :Smile:  )  , and tried to mount it as a normal NTFS disk. But something happened , although the disk was recognized as : /dev/cciss/c0d1p1 

```

app ~ # cat /proc/partitions

major minor  #blocks  name

 104     0   71126640 cciss/c0d0

 104     1    1958384 cciss/c0d0p1

 104     2     199920 cciss/c0d0p2

 104     3   68968320 cciss/c0d0p3

 104    16   35561280 cciss/c0d1

 104    17   35561264 cciss/c0d1p1

```

I saw the disk and one partition, doing   "fdisk /dev/cciss/c0d1" I got the following :

```

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/cciss/c0d1: 36.4 GB, 36414750720 bytes

255 heads, 32 sectors/track, 8716 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 8160 * 512 = 4177920 bytes

           Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/cciss/c0d1p1               1        8716    35561264   42  SFS

```

As you see, it detects the partition  as SFS. 

What should I do know? is it encrypted? 

I hope you guys could help me.

Thanks a lot!!!

----------

## massimo

Probably something like [1] happened to this hd.

[1] http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.windowsxp.general/msg/6218d52006ba6dfa

----------

## lordkur

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Probably something like [1] happened to this hd.
> 
> [1] http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.windowsxp.general/msg/6218d52006ba6dfa

 

Maybe, but the strange things is that it was being used days ago. But anyway, I think your are right... 

The person in this post talks about "DiskExplorer by Acronis " , dont you know if we have in linux something like???

Thank you , friend!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## massimo

[c]fdisk - I'd make a backup of this disk before changing the partition type.

----------

## lordkur

 *massimo wrote:*   

> [c]fdisk - I'd make a backup of this disk before changing the partition type.

 

Thanks for anwering. You know, I just used, the "copy" utility from testdisk and it worked smooth to recover the data. Now I am fine. Thanks!!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

